#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  What are the benefits of content management system (CMS)?

## Lorraine

Hello Friends,

CMS is a web application we run on our web server to creating a facilitate website.
A CMS give us flexibility to make a great website.


Can someone tell me the benefits of using CMS?


Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> CMS is a web application we run on our web server to creating a facilitate website.
> A CMS give us flexibility to make a great website.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me the benefits of using CMS?
> 
> 
> Thank You!



*It's easy for the non-technically minded. ...**It allows multiple users. ...**It streamlines scheduling. ...**It improves site maintenance. ...**Design changes are simple. ...**It helps you manage content. ...**You're in control.*

----------


## Lorraine

> *It's easy for the non-technically minded. ...**It allows multiple users. ...**It streamlines scheduling. ...**It improves site maintenance. ...**Design changes are simple. ...**It helps you manage content. ...**You're in control.*



Thank you Shivani for mentioning the most important benefits and one the most important point is that it is use to manage the content

----------

